
Ask HN: Hosting a website - wish33
Hello everyone. What do you recommend is the best option for creating and hosting a SaaS website (mostly static except for user registrations and payment gateway integration)?<p>Should I go for a website builder like SquareSpace, Wix etc.<p>Or should I go for AWS S3 + Lambda to host the site (my SaaS is deployed on AWS stack anyway) and do payment gateway integration myself.<p>Or are there any other options that I haven’t considered? My priority is to make the site look professional and also try to keep the prices down.
======
mtmail
A $50 Wordpress template will give you a good start. Just search for 'saas
template wordpress'.

There's also specialized Wordpress hosters like
[https://getflywheel.com/pricing/](https://getflywheel.com/pricing/) who take
care of daily backups, CDN, security updates. Of course there are plenty of
tutorials to install Wordpress yourself as well.

